

Top 50 Tech Visionaries - edw519
http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,145290/printable.html#

======
jpeterson
This list is just silly. Herbie Hancock??

~~~
jamesbritt
Lists like this are no fun unless there is at least one WTF item.

(Though I do think an argument could be made for Hancock.)

~~~
rms
Definitely, but I think someone like Wendy Carlos or Kraftwerk would make more
sense.

~~~
jamesbritt
Very good point.

------
xenoterracide
linus is too far down and rms is not on there. As if GNU and the GPL have't
made an impact. Bad list.

------
yaj
where is wozniak?

